# Graban a un médico abusando de una paciente sedada en plena operación. Vídeo



## Cormac (13 Jul 2022)

Se trata de un anestesiólogo que ya estaba bajo sospecha por la prodigalidad con la que aplicaba sedantes a las pacientes.
En la madrugada del pasado lunes 11 de julio, el anestesiólogo Giovanni Quintella Bezerra fue detenido en el acto por violar a una paciente que fue drogada para someterse al procedimiento de cesárea.
El abuso ocurrió en el Hospital de la Mujer de Vilar dos Teles, en el municipio de Baixada, Fluminense, Brasil; y fue denunciado por empleados del lugar, quienes grabaron al abusador.
En las imágenes se observa a Quintella poniendo su órgano genital en la boca de la paciente, la cuál se observa sedada mientras se le practicaba un parto por medio de una cesárea.
Según el portal noticioso G1, el personal médico del hospital ya sospechaba del comportamiento del anestesiólogo, principalmente por la gran cantidad de sedantes que le aplicaba a las pacientes embarazadas.
El domingo 10 de julio, Quintella Bezerra participó en otras dos cirugías, pero las características de las salas donde se realizaron los procedimientos no permitieron filmar.
Sin embargo, en la tercera operación, el equipo médico que sospechaba del abusador, logró hacer un cambio de quirófano en el último minuto para captar al anestesiólogo cometiendo el acto.
Acusado de delito de violación de persona vulnerable, Quintella Bezerra puede enfrentarse a penas de entre 8 y 15 años de prisión. Además, según la Policía Civil, también será llamado a declarar el médico que participó en la cesáre


----------



## Alberto1989 (13 Jul 2022)

Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.

Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.

También me enteré que son muy endogamicos y muy de ponerse los cuernos.

Muchos de estos amigos, sus parejas son también del sector sanitario, pero que hay mucho sexo en guardias y dobles turnos y tal, también me habló de cocaina y de muchisimas horas que se cobran y que basicamente es estar durmiendo con un movil al lado por si acaso.

Me habló de algo que no entendí, que era que los directores de hospitales eran colocados por partidos politicos (?) y que basicamente tu progresabas siendo muy radical al partido, que los apoliticos se quedaban en la mierda. También me dijo que entre las jovenes es muy normal follarse a los directores y superiores para ascender, que no está mal visto.

Unos perlas vaya, al nivel de abogados y politicos.


----------



## Rextor88 (13 Jul 2022)

JAJAJA 

Brvtal

La realidad supera la ficción.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



no tengo claro si hacer las cunetas a lo largo o a lo ancho para aprovechar más el espacio, acepto sugerencias


----------



## jkaza (13 Jul 2022)

Qué capacidad de concentración, tiene mérito que en medio del quirófano se le ponga tiesa


----------



## Cormac (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## nosinmiFalcon (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Por eso el estamento médico ha tragado con el fraude covidiota aunque muchos sepan de que va el tema, porque el sistema es el mismo que en todo lo demás, se promociona a la ez mientras se reduce al ostracismo a la gente de valía. Al final tienes lo que tienes, psicopatas y criminales en los puestos de máxima responsabilidad.


----------



## Alberto1989 (13 Jul 2022)

Yo diría que es comun en el gremio, aqui pongo otro caso

Después en una entrevista a *LA NACION*, el anestesista _“siempre estaba drogado. Nunca lo vi sobrio. Antes de ir a trabajar se drogaba, iba a operar y se drogaba. Era un desquiciado”._









Qué pasó con Gerardo Billiris, el anestesista que abusaba de sus víctimas


La Cámara Federal de Casación Penal confirmó la condena de 14 años de prisión




www.lanacion.com.ar


----------



## gatill0 (13 Jul 2022)

que se fugue como en la peli de harrison ford. No creo que vaya preso. Los matasanos tienen que tener secretos que comprotenen al gobierno. La doctora ramon cueto sigue sin juicio, va a prescribir.


----------



## Alberto1989 (13 Jul 2022)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> Por eso el estamento médico ha tragado con el fraude covidiota aunque muchos sepan de que va el tema, porque el sistema es el mismo que en todo lo demás, se promociona a la ez mientras se reduce al ostracismo a la gente de valía. Al final tienes lo que tienes, psicopatas y criminales en los puestos de máxima responsabilidad.



Mis amigos médicos son muy inteligentes, muchísimo, y al principio todos tenian muy buenas intenciones.

El tema es que el sistema está hecho para que, o eres un psicopata, o no aguantas, no hay más.

Y claro, tu familia, tus amigos, tu novia, todos estan orgullosisimo de que seas médico, sienten mucha presión de dejarlo.

Del grupo dos se han suicidado ya, pero fue antes de la pandemia y ambos por temas de que les habia puesto los cuernos sus novias médico.

Cuando empezó el cobit no me sorprendió para nada cómo actuaron, ellos lo que piensan es que ya que tienen que vivir en Game of Thrones, al menos hacerse ricos.

Otro detalle curioso, los chicos, encuentran muy fácil novia, porque ingresan mucho y estan muy bien vistos entre las mujeres que se quieren asentar.

Pero, casi todas las mujeres estan solteras, porque ellas quieren o salir con un director de hospital, o alguien con más dinero, tipo empresario rico o algo así, y claro, está complicado.


----------



## Cormac (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Mis amigos médicos son muy inteligentes, muchísimo, y al principio todos tenian muy buenas intenciones.
> 
> El tema es que el sistema está hecho para que, o eres un psicopata, o no aguantas, no hay más.
> 
> ...



@Vlad_Empalador esa opinión es contraria a tu experiencia.


----------



## fachacine (13 Jul 2022)

Himboco a @Billy Fockabocas


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Himboco a @Billy Fockabocas



fockando bocas gostossamente ... AVREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Jul 2022)

espero que el marido haga lo pertinente y le haga una boca nueva sin un solo diente al anestesista.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...




Pues dile a tú "amigo", o mejor dicho, dite a tí mismo...que eso que cuenta, son las mismas cuñadeces, calumnias y rumores que se vienen leyendo en este foro hace años... vamos, que no estás contando nada nuevo, más bien estás usando del "principio de renovación" famoso ese de Goebels, aprovechando una mala notícia proveniente del sector sanitario (de Sudamérica), para arremeter contra oa seguridad social que odias y desprecias, o para ganarte unos zanks a base de demagogia ruin y burda.


Qué manía con el "me a dicho un amigo", "me cuenta un conocido".... Por cierto, si te rompes una pierna, no vayas al Hospital, no vaya a ser que te violen o hagan apuestas contigo, después de drogarte, cúrate tú solo en tú casa o llama al curandero de la tribu, o te vas al Hospital privado, y a PAGAR!


----------



## deathgore97 (13 Jul 2022)

Que se pudra en la carcel


----------



## hijodepantera (13 Jul 2022)

Con los tiktoks fue suficiente para ver el nivel de psicopatía de esta peña.
Yo solo me acercaría en caso de ya vida o muerte por lo que ya me daría igual sus perrerias.
Pero ir al médico por colesterol o por alguna gilipollez es de putos suicidas.


----------



## Panzerfaust (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



La mejor sanidad del mundo, vamos a aplaudir!


----------



## Wasi (13 Jul 2022)

A mucho ser de luz actual le parecerá peor que tenga fuera la nariz


----------



## Alatristeando (13 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121460



La de litros de semen que va a tragar/cagar la nueva putita en la cárcel... ahí, que se le vea bien la cara


----------



## Archimanguina (13 Jul 2022)

y las mujeres cuando se despertasen con un sabor raro en la boca les diría que es por la anestesia....menudo figura el tio.


----------



## omin0na (13 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues dile a tú "amigo", o mejor dicho, dite a tí mismo...que eso que cuenta, son las mismas cuñadeces, calumnias y rumores que se vienen leyendo en este foro hace años... vamos, que no estás contando nada nuevo, más bien estás usando del "principio de renovación" famoso ese de Goebels, aprovechando una mala notícia proveniente del sector sanitario (de Sudamérica), para arremeter contra oa seguridad social que odias y desprecias, o para ganarte unos zanks a base de demagogia ruin y burda.
> 
> 
> Qué manía con el "me a dicho un amigo", "me cuenta un conocido".... Por cierto, si te rompes una pierna, no vayas al Hospital, no vaya a ser que te violen o hagan apuestas contigo, después de drogarte, cúrate tú solo en tú casa o llama al curandero de la tribu, o te vas al Hospital privado, y a PAGAR!



Cuñadeces o no ,yo he estado con dos enfermeras y ambas me decían lo del sexo entre turnos entre médicos y enfermeras, pero me decían que ellas no que eran más sus compañeras que eran muy putas.... Yo siempre sospeche que ellas también.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (13 Jul 2022)

Vaya puto enfermo. Y lo peor es que a ese tipo de gente les pillan si otros lo denuncian porque ya es demasiado cantoso. La cantidad de casos que no saldrán nunca a la luz tiene que ser la peor parte


----------



## vanderwilde (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Del grupo dos se han suicidado ya, pero fue antes de la pandemia y ambos por temas de que les habia puesto los cuernos sus novias médico.


----------



## aventurero artritico (13 Jul 2022)

si tiene un movimiento reflejo y cierra la boca que luego no se queje


----------



## Demonio de Tasmania (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Este tipo de comentarios me hacen entender cada vez más lo que ha pasado en la plan-demia. Saludos.


----------



## bangkoriano (13 Jul 2022)

Da para una pajilla


----------



## Abubilla73 (13 Jul 2022)

gatill0 dijo:


> que se fugue como en la peli de harrison ford. No creo que vaya preso. Los matasanos tienen que tener secretos que comprotenen al gobierno. La doctora ramon cueto sigue sin juicio, va a prescribir.



Qué hizo esa señora?


----------



## Borzaco (13 Jul 2022)

En la mejor sanidad del mundo la “ciudadanía” o sea el común de la gente desconoce totalmente lo que sucede,son un grupo muy corporativo que se defiende con mucho éxito y solo trasciende y llega al público lo que el grupo no puede silenciar,la punta del iceberg.Bien pagados,poco trabajados,sexo a discreción y omerta siciliana ¿ no es el reflejo de una Maffia ?


----------



## Lionelhut (13 Jul 2022)

Los médicos junto con abogados y mercenarios son de las peorcitas personas que te puedes echar a la cara. (Quitando excepciones de gente extraordinaria) conozco a una que está diagnosticada de bipolaridad... imaginaos cuando tiene un mal día y va a operar... creo que ya no lo hace y tambien adicta al sexo, era casi ninfómana.


----------



## Lord Vader (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## vinavil (13 Jul 2022)

Diez minutos de grabación con el peligro que comporta una cosa así. No sé que habrá dicho el abogado de esta señora porque yo creo que con un minuto bastaba para pararle los pies de inmediato.

Por lo visto llevaban un año sospechando por la cantidad de anestesia que les metía.
Ese dia anestesió a otras dos pero en quirófanos donde no podían poner cámara. Parece que les hizo lo mismo porque la madre de una de ellas vio que tenía costras blancas resecas en la cara y en el cuello.


----------



## cortoplacista (13 Jul 2022)

Qué no le habrán visto hacer quienes lo graban para obtener pruebas y que lo enchironen de una puta vez. Te gusta abusar de la indefensión ajena ¿verdad campeón?, igual a tus compis de trullo les hace poca gracia una alimaña cobarde así y te operan la cara a hostias.


----------



## Charlie Manson Guevara (13 Jul 2022)

Va a ser un juguetito muy jugoso en algún presidio carioca.


----------



## naburiano (13 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues dile a tú "amigo", o mejor dicho, dite a tí mismo...que eso que cuenta, son las mismas cuñadeces, calumnias y rumores que se vienen leyendo en este foro hace años... vamos, que no estás contando nada nuevo, más bien estás usando del "principio de renovación" famoso ese de Goebels, aprovechando una mala notícia proveniente del sector sanitario (de Sudamérica), para arremeter contra oa seguridad social que odias y desprecias, o para ganarte unos zanks a base de demagogia ruin y burda.
> 
> 
> Qué manía con el "me a dicho un amigo", "me cuenta un conocido".... Por cierto, si te rompes una pierna, no vayas al Hospital, no vaya a ser que te violen o hagan apuestas contigo, después de drogarte, cúrate tú solo en tú casa o llama al curandero de la tribu, o te vas al Hospital privado, y a PAGAR!



Eres escoria del sistema, supuesto antisistema.


----------



## Maestro Panda (13 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> no tengo claro si hacer las cunetas a lo largo o a lo ancho para aprovechar más el espacio, acepto sugerencias



Haga como los listos y no llene cunetas sino cuentas ( bancarias).


----------



## dcisneros (13 Jul 2022)

Trabajé en una empresa de dispositivos médicos y el director medico cada vez que entraba al quirófano volvía con fotos de los pacientes. Y cuando nos las mostraba no comentaba lo bien o mal que iban nuestros productos sino lo grande que tenia el miembro o las tetas los pacientes sedados. Así que poco me sorprende esta noticia. Estoy seguro que ese impresentable había hecho lo mismo que este tipo de la noticia.


----------



## _V_ (13 Jul 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cuñadeces o no ,yo he estado con dos enfermeras y ambas me decían lo del sexo entre turnos entre médicos y enfermeras, pero me decían que ellas no que eran más sus compañeras que eran muy putas.... Yo siempre sospeche que ellas también.



Esto es como cuándo van un grupo de amigas de vacaciones a la República Dominicana, y te dicen que muchas iban a follarse a cualquiera y algunas incluso sin condón pero que ella no.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (13 Jul 2022)

Si alguna vez entrais en quirofano y os despertais con la boca bien cagada, he sido yo


taluec


----------



## omin0na (13 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si alguna vez entrais en quirofano y os despertais con la boca bien cagada, he sido yo
> 
> 
> taluec



Me lo apunto, para venir al foro a pedirte explicaciones!!


----------



## tremeño (13 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si alguna vez entrais en quirofano y os despertais con la boca bien cagada, he sido yo
> 
> 
> taluec



Jajajajja, q hijuepvta


----------



## Paisaje (13 Jul 2022)

se fusila poco ya


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Brooootal.


----------



## klausmaria (13 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Se trata de un anestesiólogo que ya estaba bajo sospecha por la prodigalidad con la que aplicaba sedantes a las pacientes.



No seáis maledicentes... ¡la estaba intubando!


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Jul 2022)

Yo tengo una amiga que le operaron la nariz y al salir del quirófano dijo que le dolían las tetas

 Lo mismo se las estrujó algún cirujano desaprensivo (o entre varios)


----------



## el mensa (13 Jul 2022)

Es que no falla, la gente más equilibrada, buena y razonable tanto en tíos como en tías son los que menos pulsión sexual tienen, los que solo practican sexo como desahogo ocasional sin segundas intenciones, los que saben controlar sus impulsos (no "promiscuos" o ninfómanas).


----------



## Hanselcat (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Así es. Los hospitales son auténticos putiferios de vicio y sexo.
La rutina hace que el valor de la vida humana, objeto principal de su trabajo, se convierta en una suerte de procedimientos equiparables al que ensambla piezas en una cadena de montaje, sin sentimiento ni empatia por el que tienen delante. Eso se ha puesto de manifiesto con el Covid, cuando hemos visto todos como la verdadera pandemia era iatrogenia. El grueso de las muertes eran provocadas por los propios sanitarios y protocolos que a sabiendas eran erróneos y asesinos.
Les importa jna mierda, a muchos de ellos, las vidas que dicen proteger o sanar.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



"Tema serio".


----------



## BogadeAriete (13 Jul 2022)

Acordaos de aquel otro anestesista Paco que se chutaba las drogas en vena, luego le pinchaba al paciente, y les pegaba Hepatitis...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Jul 2022)

Lo primero de todo, obviamente, es que condenemos el abuso sexual en sí, es desde luego un pecado gravísimo. Pero aparte de eso, desde un punto de vista sexual para uno mismo, no se obtiene nada, los nervios de que te pillen, la insatisfacción sexual de ver que ella no puede sentir, la falta de interacción de sentimientos entre las dos partes ya que no hay consentimiento de la otra persona… No se gana nada, no entiendo cómo se meten a esas cosas.


----------



## McLovin (13 Jul 2022)

Vaya hijo de puta. Espero que al marido de la señora le de tiempo al menos a darle un puñetazo y saltarle todos los dientes antes de que ingrese en prisión, porque una vez que entre...mmmm...una cárcel brasileña....se lo van a pasar bien con él y con su culo. 

Y encima con la mascarilla bajada


----------



## HumanaeLibertas (13 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Lo primero de todo, obviamente, es que condenemos el abuso sexual en sí, es desde luego un pecado gravísimo. Pero aparte de eso, desde un punto de vista sexual para uno mismo, no se obtiene nada, los nervios de que te pillen, la insatisfacción sexual de ver que ella no puede sentir, la falta de interacción de sentimientos entre las dos partes ya que no hay consentimiento de la otra persona… No se gana nada, no entiendo cómo se meten a esas cosas.



Son psicópatas. No piensan como tú y como yo.


----------



## Salsa_rosa (13 Jul 2022)

Joder qué g0ena p0lla


----------



## Skywalker22 (13 Jul 2022)

gatill0 dijo:


> que se fugue como en la peli de harrison ford. No creo que vaya preso. Los matasanos tienen que tener secretos que comprotenen al gobierno. La doctora ramon cueto sigue sin juicio, va a prescribir.



Pero ¿cuánto tarda en prescribir? ¿El juicio puede darse muchos años después de iniciado el procedimiento?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jul 2022)

Maestro Panda dijo:


> Haga como los listos y no llene cunetas sino cuentas ( bancarias).



Eso ya lo tengo y no me hace feliz, en cambio sólo pensar en cunetear se me pone dura.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (13 Jul 2022)

el mensa dijo:


> Es que no falla, la gente más equilibrada, buena y razonable tanto en tíos como en tías son los que menos pulsión sexual tienen, los que solo practican sexo como desahogo ocasional sin segundas intenciones, los que saben controlar sus impulsos (no "promiscuos" o ninfómanas).



Tengo un tío abuelo medio vegetal en una silla de ruedas y todavía no tiene pareja para la partida de mus del domingo que viene. Te caerá bien seguro ¿Te apunto con él?


----------



## ApartapeloS (13 Jul 2022)

Pues que se vaya preparando el anestesista que cuando ingrese en prisión le van a meter los pelos padentro a base de bien


----------



## Murray's (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...




Lo de que algunos follan entre ell@s es cierto, lo otro vaya invent


----------



## FatalFary (13 Jul 2022)

Estas cosas se acabarían si tuvieras derecho a grabar toda intervención en la que estuvieras sedado.


----------



## JyQ (13 Jul 2022)

Supongo que el oficio de la medicina requiere ver de cerca a diario toda la miseria humana, desde enfermedades, desgracias, muerte, miedo, personas horribles que quieren matarte o agredirte.
Eso lo soporta poca gente y no está hecho para todo el mundo.
Pégate 30 años de tu vida estudiando como un hijoputa para al final eso todos los días, cualquiera cogería un lanzallamas.
La buena gente que se mete ahí y aguanta se acaba volviendo sociópata e insensibles (no necesariamente malos, pero sí insensibles e inmorales)
Sólo un psicópata natural puede encontrarse en esos entornos como pez en el agua.
Pero es mi suposición.
Quise ser médico antes de comenzar la universidad, pero me vinieron estos pensamientos a tiempo y estudié otra cosa, no me ha ido nada mal y mi mente está en paz.


----------



## Miss Andorra (13 Jul 2022)

Se de buena tinta, que ya siendo estudiantes, muchos futuros medicos acaban mal de la chota por todas las novatadas bestiales y repletas de barbarie que padecen durante toda la carrera, y todo el mundo hace la vista gorda sobre estas "tradiciones" que imponen los psicopatas mas veteranos. Me parece que de aquellos barros estos lodos, ya que muchas de esas tradiciones incluyen vejaciones sexuales y humillaciones escatofilicas de todo Tipo. No se como no atan en corto estas cosas porque luego tenemos como personal médico a gente con enfermedades mentales de todo tipo.









Comer excrementos, servir de cenicero, ser abofeteado... abusos disfrazados de novatadas


Una nueva ley trata de poner coto al maltrato que sigue vigente en colegios mayores y universidades




www.larazon.es


----------



## Tyler·Durden (13 Jul 2022)

Y el hijoputa que grababa no dijo nada?


----------



## Cosmopolita (13 Jul 2022)

Yo sólo veo a una mujer con pene que se siente atrapada injustamente en el cuerpo de un hombre.

Enviado desde mi RMX3363 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Descuernacabras (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



 Valientes HDP. Y luego todavía hay svbnormales que les aplauden a las 8.


----------



## Miss Andorra (13 Jul 2022)

Ahora te das cuenta de que los derechos individuales no son respetados? A buenas horas te despiertas.
Esta gentuza con diplomas se protège entre ella, tienen su propio club y mafia para protegerse con "hermanos" en la Justicia y si les da la gana hacerlo pueden asesinarte y hacer pasar eso por un problema de salud endogeno.
La mierdocracia os ha vendido un cuento.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Recuerdo un relato, de cuando era un chaval y leía historias de terror, allá por finales de los 70. La trama era precisamente sobre lo que dice. Un cirujano se dedica a llevar al extremo a sus víctimas (pacientes sería demasiado). Sobre la mesa de operaciones le llega una chortina buenérrima y se dedica a presionarle una arteria esencial... hasta que la mata. Recuerdo una frase de aquel relato: "El semen fluyó y manchó los calzoncillos del doctor Rand". La parte de ficción venía en que luego las enfermeras que habían asistido a la operación ejecución daban matarile al cirujano y tal.

Hay profesiones que hacen, de las personas adecuadas, auténticos despojos morales.


----------



## Dr.Muller (13 Jul 2022)

Madre mía no me extraña que nos quieran exterminar


----------



## Lian (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Eso ha pasado siempre.


----------



## tracrium (13 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Yo tengo una amiga que le operaron la nariz y al salir del quirófano dijo que le dolían las tetas
> 
> Lo mismo se las estrujó algún cirujano desaprensivo (o entre varios)



Se apoyarían encima para operar. En cirugía maxilofacial también ocurre. De vez en cuando tienes que llamarles la atención porque le comprimen el tórax y cuesta ventilarlos.


----------



## Madafaca (13 Jul 2022)

Menudo guión para Torbe.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (13 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> no tengo claro si hacer las cunetas a lo largo o a lo ancho para aprovechar más el espacio, acepto sugerencias



Siempre ancho


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Jul 2022)

Señor-Presidente dijo:


> Siempre ancho



¿Puede desarrollar / explayarse, Sr. Presidente?


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.



Hasta cuanto aguantaba el que? Morirse en la mesa de operaciones?


----------



## Busher (13 Jul 2022)

No hay sogas suficientes para semejante hijo de mil putas.


----------



## Lady_A (13 Jul 2022)

La cantidad de mujeres que habra violado y que nunca lo sabrán.

De hecho si que tenia que ser evidente que hasta grabaron un vídeo. Pobres mujeres.

No es tan raro como parece por desgracia. Que se lo pregunten al personal médico.


Aqui la noticia

Detienen a un anestesista por abusar sexualmente de una embarazada en plena cesárea


----------



## jolu (13 Jul 2022)

En España quedaría libre. Hay jurisprudencia.

Las mesas de operaciones son mas bien "estrechas" por lo que el anestesista podría alegar que se sacó la picha para que la paciente se agarrara si perdía el equilibrio, como en Pamplona.


----------



## tracrium (13 Jul 2022)

TAFKA Sanstalin dijo:


> Hasta cuanto aguantaba el que? Morirse en la mesa de operaciones?



Supongo que hasta que empezase a bajar la saturación de oxígeno. Un paciente joven bien preoxigenado puede aguantar hasta 10 minutos. Niños y ancianos bastante menos, a veces muy poco. Es el tiempo que se tiene desde que lo dejas de ventilar hasta intubarlo. Si en ese tiempo no consigues hacerlo y por lo que sea, no puedes ventilarlo: mal.


----------



## jolu (13 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Supongo que hasta que empezase a bajar la saturación de oxígeno. Un paciente joven bien preoxigenado puede aguantar hasta 10 minutos. Niños y ancianos bastante menos, a veces muy poco. Es el tiempo que se tiene desde que lo dejas de ventilar hasta intubarlo. Si en ese tiempo no consigues hacerlo y por lo que sea, no puedes ventilarlo: mal.




Das por hecho que la intubación ha sido orotraqueal, sin embargo podría ser nasotraqueal y con eso queda la boca libre.

Amigo tracrium, no pretendo darte ideas.


----------



## Thebore (13 Jul 2022)

TODOS ES TODOS


----------



## tracrium (13 Jul 2022)

jolu dijo:


> Das por hecho que la intubación ha sido orotraqueal, sin embargo podría ser nasotraqueal y con eso queda la boca libre.
> 
> Amigo tracrium, no pretendo darte ideas.



Las bocas sépticas o carcinomatosas deben dar gustirrinín. Y con la pus no necesitas lubricante. ¡Todo son ventajas!


----------



## Lady_A (13 Jul 2022)

dcisneros dijo:


> Trabajé en una empresa de dispositivos médicos y el director medico cada vez que entraba al quirófano volvía con fotos de los pacientes. Y cuando nos las mostraba no comentaba lo bien o mal que iban nuestros productos sino lo grande que tenia el miembro o las tetas los pacientes sedados. Así que poco me sorprende esta noticia. Estoy seguro que ese impresentable había hecho lo mismo que este tipo de la noticia.



¿y porque no lo denunciaste? No solo por los comentarios sino porque no se puede fotografiar a personas así, sin consentimiento. Yo lo hubiera grabado en audio y denuncia a la policía o en las redes. Como formas parte de esa conversacion puedes hacerlo y no tienes que informar que estas grabando. Luego que se monte el escandalo, se sabe quien es y las propias victimas se unen para denunciarle. Fin del tipo por comentar ese tipo de cosas que hay que estar perturbado para fijarse en eso de gente incosciente y suena a algo peor y fin de vulnerar la intimidad de las personas.



Totalmente. Yo no hubiera llegado a eso. Simplemente con pillarle entre dos es suficiente. Una cosa es como lo de arriba, grabar a alguien confesando un delito que yo haria sin piedad y otro es dejar cometer un delito así por quitarte esta escoria.

Pero te comento que por sospechas no se condena. Alguna mujer tenia que estar casi en esas y estar atento antes de que pasara y cuando se acercara y se bajara pillarle.

La legislación no es tan facil como creéis algunos, ojala pero no. Posiblemente sólo quedaría como intento de abuso y la pena sería irrisoria.

Os recuerdo al asesino de la niña Erika, a otra mujer la metió en un portal y le puso una bolsa en la cabeza mientras le decia guarradas y solo tuvo un delito de leve verbal porque el juez dijo que no se podría demostrar la intencion del tipo. Otros abogados no entendían como no se le imputo tentativa de violación, que es una causa intermedia.

En fin, a esa pobre mujer quien le devuelve el saberse violada...


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (13 Jul 2022)

Un boludo con carrera de bolulandia jajaajajajjaj


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Se de buena tinta, que ya siendo estudiantes, muchos futuros medicos acaban mal de la chota por todas las novetadas bestiales y repletas de barbarie que padecen durante toda la carrera, y todo el mundo hace la vista gorda sobre estas "tradiciones" que imponen los psicopatas mas veteranos. Me parece que de aquellos barros estos lodos, ya que muchas de esas tradiciones incluyen vejaciones sexuales y humillaciones escatofilicas de todo Tipo. No se como no atan en corto estas cosas porque luego tenemos como personal médico a gente con enfermedades mentales de todo tipo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hubo una médico de la Jiménez Díaz que era esquizo y se cargó a varios compañeros, la noticia fue muy famosa


----------



## Vientosolar (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Otro detalle curioso, los chicos, encuentran muy fácil novia, porque ingresan mucho y estan muy bien vistos entre las mujeres que se quieren asentar.
> 
> Pero, casi todas las mujeres estan solteras, porque ellas quieren o salir con un director de hospital, o alguien con más dinero, tipo empresario rico o algo así, y claro, está complicado.



Lo que corrobora, una vez más, que las mujeres son hipergámicas. Lo llevan en los genes. Eso sí, luego se lo dices a cualquiera de ellas, incluidas las foreras, y todas te dirán: “yo no soy así, jijijiji, yo valoro la sensibilidad, el humor, la inteligencia, jijiji”. Y una mierda.


----------



## Vientosolar (13 Jul 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Hubo una médico de la Jiménez Díaz que era esquizo y se cargó a varios compañeros, la noticia fue muy famosa



Pues después la soltaron, y enseguida volvió a apuñalar. Se llama Noelia de Mingo, y a saber si no sigue suelta.


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Pues después la soltaron, y enseguida volvió a apuñalar. Se llama Noelia de Mingo, y a saber si no sigue suelta.



Así es. Creo que vuelve a estar encerrada, pero con estos jueces de mierda quién sabe


----------



## el mensa (13 Jul 2022)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tengo un tío abuelo medio vegetal en una silla de ruedas y todavía no tiene pareja para la partida de mus del domingo que viene. Te caerá bien seguro ¿Te apunto con él?



Hay humanos encantadores en plenas facultades físicas y mentales que no están todo el día pensando con la polla, pensando en calentar pollas para sacar réditos económico sociales ni pensando en páginas de citas, cuartos oscuros, etc.

Sigue buscando, igual algún día conoces alguno.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Jul 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> Si alguna vez entrais en quirofano y os despertais con la boca bien cagada, he sido yo
> 
> 
> taluec



Eso no tiene merito, lo suyo seria abrir en canal al paciente, implantarle olorosisimas mierdas en el interior de pulmones, higado, pancreas, vesicula biliar, corazon y hoggos.
Luego cerrarlo, coserlo y que cuando se despierte te de las gracias por haberle operado de apendicitis.


----------



## Enrique Bunbury (13 Jul 2022)

Madre mía, que degeneración de peña hay por ahí.


----------



## Fadrique Alfonso de Doria (13 Jul 2022)

Muito gostoso


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Me habló de algo que no entendí, que era que los directores de hospitales eran colocados por partidos politicos (?) y que basicamente tu progresabas siendo muy radical al partido, que los apoliticos se quedaban en la mierda. También me dijo que entre las jovenes es muy normal follarse a los directores y superiores para ascender, que no está mal visto.



¿y no lo entiendes ni aún ahora?


----------



## Lady_A (13 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Lo primero de todo, obviamente, es que condenemos el abuso sexual en sí, es desde luego un pecado gravísimo. Pero aparte de eso, desde un punto de vista sexual para uno mismo, no se obtiene nada, los nervios de que te pillen, la insatisfacción sexual de ver que ella no puede sentir, la falta de interacción de sentimientos entre las dos partes ya que no hay consentimiento de la otra persona… No se gana nada, no entiendo cómo se meten a esas cosas.



Violar.

Cuando nos enterarémos que el violador no lo hace por placer, lo hace por no respetar el cuerpo de otro. Por la pulsión de poder hacer lo que desee con quien desee. Por eso para muchos cuando la tia esta grogi y si estan cachondos les da igual que ella ni sienta ni padezca.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (13 Jul 2022)

El sector de la medicina es uno de los lugares que más escoria y psicopatas por metro cuadrado te puedes encontrar, que lo he visto bien de cerca.


----------



## AMP (13 Jul 2022)

Los anestesistas, esos pilares de la sociedad

2.000 años para el anestesista Maeso por contagiar hepatitis C a 275 personas


----------



## Popuespe (13 Jul 2022)

Un hijo de p*** con ventanas. Espero que no vuelva a ejercer nunca más, y que pase unos cuantos años en la cárcel correspondiente, comiendo buenas raciones de esas querer tanto le gustan.


----------



## kronopio (13 Jul 2022)

Menudo hijo de puta

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Avidiuscasio (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



En Argentina, se cuentan exactamente, exactamente, los mismas actuaciones por parte del sector sanitario.

Lo que vos contás del otro lado del charco, a miles de kilómetros, no hace más que confirmar la gentuza que hay en dicho sector, acá y en China, amparados por la imagen divina que la sociedad les otorga.

Y para mí no son nada cuentos de cuñado, de seguro que por otras partes del mundo se deben comentar los mismos hechos.

Lo que pasa es que la realidad esta llena de basura ,y la gente prefiere creer en Disney antes que aceptar la verdad.

Ahora bien, con respecto al caso, otro anestesiólogo basura que cae; En Argentina los peores casos médicos son de parte de anestesiólogos , violadores, asesinos, y sobretodo muy drogatas.

No se que tienen esa especialidad, una especie de satanismo o algo, las cosas que no deben salir en las noticias y se las guardan ellos.

Y ahora hablando del sector salud , acá en Argentina se cuentan las mismas cosas de los médicos médicas ,enfermeras. Y toda información de primera mano, nada de cuñados. Y hablo de drogas, mucha cocaína para aguantar "profesionalmente", mucho sexo , folladas en guardias, las estudiantes y médicas, tremendas zorras que buscan ascender de cualquier forma, follando ya sea para aprobar o para ascender.

Después otra cosa chunga que se comenta, es que los casos de malas praxis, de ser posible se tratan de ocultar y tapar entre los mismos médicos, tal cual como si fuera mafia. "Tu me rascas ahora, yo te rasco en el futuro".

Pero de vez en cuando alguien no se calla, abre la boca y cuenta todo, y es cuando se arman tremendos revuelos mediáticos y sale en las noticias la gentuza que está en el sector salud.

Aunque en general como no siempre se pueden comprobar fehacientemente los hechos criminales , estos "profesionales" terminan con condenas leves y no siempre pierden su capacidad de ejercer la medicina, una vergüenza.

En fin, que así estamos, mejor cuidarse bastante antes que terminar en un hospital, sabe Dios que te puede pasar.


----------



## Catalinius (13 Jul 2022)

A ver, yo juraría que lo que supuestamente saca es una especie de tubito....


----------



## LionelHutz (13 Jul 2022)

(up)


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (13 Jul 2022)

Lo peor es la desgana y desidia de los médicos

Les molesta tratarte

Curar no, cobrar mucho si


----------



## Falcatón (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Yo salí 8 meses con una enfermera y me contó que sus compañeras se lo pasaban bomba con algunos pacientes sedados, especialmente eran aficionadas a levantar la sábana a algún negro bien dotado que pasaba por sus manos, se lo comentaban entre ellas y pasaban por la habitación muchas. Por la boca muere el pez, dejé a esa puta abusadora porque no era el tipo de mujer decente que buscaba como pareja. Verdadero al 100%, no inventado.

No hay profesionalidad en nadie, son seres humanos con sus vicios como cualquier otro.


----------



## Mongolo471 (13 Jul 2022)

Cosas de judíos


----------



## jesus88 (13 Jul 2022)

con lo facil que es coger 50
euros y follarte a una puta.


----------



## Jevitronka (13 Jul 2022)

Foreros médicos


----------



## jaimitoabogado (13 Jul 2022)

Increíble


----------



## lagartiniano (13 Jul 2022)

omin0na dijo:


> Cuñadeces o no ,yo he estado con dos enfermeras y ambas me decían lo del sexo entre turnos entre médicos y enfermeras, pero me decían que ellas no que eran más sus compañeras que eran muy putas.... Yo siempre sospeche que ellas también.



Jajajjajajajaj esto lo he vivido, follamigas sanitarias me contaban eso exactamente (ellas no eran así, claro )


----------



## tracrium (13 Jul 2022)

Avidiuscasio dijo:


> No se que tienen esa especialidad, una especie de satanismo o algo, las cosas que no deben salir en las noticias y se las guardan ellos..



Acceso a drogas duras, jornadas maratonianas, viendo muchas desgracias y muchas horas encerrados en quirófanos que no difieren mucho de la celda de una cárcel, sólo que sin ventanas. Puede ser muy alienante.

De hecho es la especialidad con mayor índice de suicidios.

Realmente no es para tanto. Como los vuelos, se realizan miles todos los días, sólo que es noticia cuando alguno se cae.

¿Putiferio? El esperable cuando la gente pasa más tiempo en el trabajo que en casa.


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (13 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Himboco a @Billy Fockabocas





Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> fockando bocas gostossamente ... AVREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE



Somos una colmena. Ver la noticia y acordarme del insigne Doc.

*AVRE, CESAR!
AVRE JRANDE!*


----------



## Chortina de Humo (13 Jul 2022)




----------



## jesus88 (13 Jul 2022)

JyQ dijo:


> Supongo que el oficio de la medicina requiere ver de cerca a diario toda la miseria humana, desde enfermedades, desgracias, muerte, miedo, personas horribles que quieren matarte o agredirte.
> Eso lo soporta poca gente y no está hecho para todo el mundo.
> Pégate 30 años de tu vida estudiando como un hijoputa para al final eso todos los días, cualquiera cogería un lanzallamas.
> La buena gente que se mete ahí y aguanta se acaba volviendo sociópata e insensibles (no necesariamente malos, pero sí insensibles e inmorales)
> ...



por eso no entiendo como hay tantos estudiantes que quieren trabajar en este sector , sobre todo enfermeria ; todo el dia rodeado de enfermos, moribundos y familiares de estos.


----------



## John Smmith (13 Jul 2022)

Mierda de mundo


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Jul 2022)

No he conocido mas psicopatas que en la profesion de medicina


----------



## HaCHa (13 Jul 2022)

Dr.Muller dijo:


> Madre mía no me extraña que nos quieran exterminar



Los médicos os quieren exterminar, sí. Y los bomberos pegaros fuego.

Rediós.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Jul 2022)

Aplaudid...


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (13 Jul 2022)

Lo que hace la gente por ahorrarse 50 euros


----------



## Patito Feo (13 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> espero que el marido haga lo pertinente y le haga una boca nueva sin un solo diente al anestesista.




si es que se pierden la buenas costumbres de esperar a la gente en lo oscuro.


----------



## Rediooss (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Me habló de algo que no entendí, que era que los directores de hospitales eran colocados por partidos politicos (?) y que basicamente tu progresabas siendo muy radical al partido



Eso que dices es totalmente cierto, los directores de hospitales públicos son cargos puestos a dedo, y generalmente no tienen ni puta idea de medicina, se limitan a gestionar, robar y hacer cumplir los protocolos asesinos entre su plantilla sanitaria, y solo ascienden los más corruptos y los que mejor se pliegan a los dictámenes del partido de turno que ha colocado a su director del hospital a dedo.

Pero estas corrupciones, malas praxis médicas, protocolos asesinos e iatrogenia no solo ocurren en la pública.

Me contaba un traumatólogo que trabajaba para varios hospitales privados, que desde uno de ellos en dirección les estaban presionando para que operasen más, incluso cuando no lo vieran necesario una intervención quirurjica.

Este traumatólogo no cedió a esa presión y se largó de ese hospital privado.


----------



## Espeluznao (13 Jul 2022)

Lionelhut dijo:


> Los médicos junto con abogados y mercenarios son de las peorcitas personas que te puedes echar a la cara. (Quitando excepciones de gente extraordinaria) conozco a una que está diagnosticada de bipolaridad... imaginaos cuando tiene un mal día y va a operar... creo que ya no lo hace y tambien adicta al sexo, era casi ninfómana.



La serie Dr Death no está muy bien interpretada, pero está basada en un caso real.

Y se puede buscar el centro médico de EEUU donde "operaba" aquel matasanos. Una puntuación de 2,3 en Google... debe ser para no acercarse ni a 50 km de esos quirófanos. El centro se llama "Baylor Plano".


----------



## MAESE PELMA (13 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues dile a tú "amigo", o mejor dicho, dite a tí mismo...que eso que cuenta, son las mismas cuñadeces, calumnias y rumores que se vienen leyendo en este foro hace años... vamos, que no estás contando nada nuevo, más bien estás usando del "principio de renovación" famoso ese de Goebels, aprovechando una mala notícia proveniente del sector sanitario (de Sudamérica), para arremeter contra oa seguridad social que odias y desprecias, o para ganarte unos zanks a base de demagogia ruin y burda.
> 
> 
> Qué manía con el "me a dicho un amigo", "me cuenta un conocido".... Por cierto, si te rompes una pierna, no vayas al Hospital, no vaya a ser que te violen o hagan apuestas contigo, después de drogarte, cúrate tú solo en tú casa o llama al curandero de la tribu, o te vas al Hospital privado, y a PAGAR!



se nota que te trataron bien cuando fuiste a curarte las pústulas que te dejó el virus del mono


----------



## Espeluznao (13 Jul 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Me contaba un traumatólogo que trabajaba para varios hospitales privados, que desde dirección les estaban presionando para que operasen más, incluso cuando no lo vieran necesario una intervención quirurjica.



Directamente en temas de traumatología, si me duele algo, pero no es un dolor tremendo y continuo... le doy un año de margen a ver si "se pasa solo", y normalmente se pasa.. porque como des con un desalmado, el "doctor" te puede hacer un estropicio de cuidado...

Como anécdota, uno de mi pandilla, el que era el más borrachuzo, acabó de... oncólogo.. no podría haber elegido una especialidad menos delicada. NO me pondría en sus manos ni por 100 millones de dólares. Y ahí lo tienes, en la pública y en la privada "tratando" pacientes.. espeluznante.


----------



## yixikh (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Confirmo todo lo que cuentas salvo lo del oxígeno y las apuestas.

Menudo puterío endogámico y corporativismo hay en la sanidad pública. Follan y duermen hasta en los quirófanos.

Este estaba puesto a dedo.








Muere Luis Montes, el doctor juzgado por sedar a 400 enfermos terminales


El excoordinador de Urgencias del hospital Severo Ochoa ha fallecido a los 69 años por un infarto cuando viajaba en coche



www.abc.es


----------



## Patito Feo (13 Jul 2022)

bocadRillo dijo:


> Hubo una médico de la Jiménez Díaz que era esquizo y se cargó a varios compañeros, la noticia fue muy famosa




Cuando salio de la carcel intento matar a mas.


----------



## lagartiniano (13 Jul 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Lo primero de todo, obviamente, es que condenemos el abuso sexual en sí, es desde luego un pecado gravísimo. Pero aparte de eso, desde un punto de vista sexual para uno mismo, no se obtiene nada, los nervios de que te pillen, la insatisfacción sexual de ver que ella no puede sentir, la falta de interacción de sentimientos entre las dos partes ya que no hay consentimiento de la otra persona… No se gana nada, no entiendo cómo se meten a esas cosas.



Pues muy fácil, PORQUE ES UN HIJO DE PUTA PSICOPATA, y cada vez hay más.


----------



## Rediooss (13 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Directamente en temas de traumatología, si me duele algo, pero no es un dolor tremendo y continuo... le doy un año de margen a ver si "se pasa solo", y normalmente se pasa.. porque como des con un desalmado, el "doctor" te puede hacer un estropicio de cuidado...
> 
> Como anécdota, uno de mi pandilla, el que era el más borrachuzo, acabó de... oncólogo.. no podría haber elegido una especialidad menos delicada. NO me pondría en sus manos ni por 100 millones de dólares. Y ahí lo tienes, en la pública y en la privada "tratando" pacientes.. espeluznante.



Te doy toda la razón, por eso yo flipo con la gente que a la más mínima, al síntoma más tonto que tenga de lo que sea, van corriendo al médico a que les den pastillas, les sometan a pruebas ( muchas de ellas perniciosas, nada inocuas para tu cuerpo, como las medicinas ), cuando generalmente es el propio cuerpo quien te va a curar, da le una oportunidad, cojones.

Hablando de traumatólogos, un amigo que tiene la espalda desviada, no se quiere operar porque tiene miedo a la operación, ante la presión familiar acepta someterse a la operación, le meten un huevo de tornillos, se tira 6 meses con dolores y un posoperatorio super jodido, con una faja de plástico horrorosa e incómoda, con 6 o 7 medicamentos distintos durante meses a diario....

Pues se ha quedado igual, con la espalda igual de desviada, sigue andando encorvado, pero ahora tiene además 7 u 8 tornillos en la columna y además dolores crónicos....en Octubre se someterá a una segunda operación para intentar arreglar el desaguisado que le han hecho.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121457
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues los que han grabado pueden haber incurrido en un ilícito penal, por no prestar ayuda a la víctima.

¿Era por tener pruebas? Joder, que graben cuando saque la puntita y/o que testifiquen, que su testimonio es prueba.

¿La víctima estará agradecida, o más bien asqueada de los que han grabado eso?

Qué hdlgp. Estaría bien en plan peli que la víctima no estuviera sedada de verdad y usara el bisturí contra su pene.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Se de buena tinta, que ya siendo estudiantes, muchos futuros medicos acaban mal de la chota por todas las novetadas bestiales y repletas de barbarie que padecen durante toda la carrera, y todo el mundo hace la vista gorda sobre estas "tradiciones" que imponen los psicopatas mas veteranos. Me parece que de aquellos barros estos lodos, ya que muchas de esas tradiciones incluyen vejaciones sexuales y humillaciones escatofilicas de todo Tipo. No se como no atan en corto estas cosas porque luego tenemos como personal médico a gente con enfermedades mentales de todo tipo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quien perpetre eso es un hijo de puta. Quien se lo deje perpetrar, un pichón. Pero que eso le sirva de excusa, ni de coña.

Yo aceptaría, A LO MEJOR, algo menor, pero no esas mierdas que estás contando.


----------



## Lain Coubert (13 Jul 2022)

Despertar de operación con tramanco de cirujano en la boca, manda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Jul 2022)

Aunque con la Plandemia muchos han sacado la patita(¡Y de qué manera!), muchísima gente sigue muy lejos de conocer el grado de maldad de muchos de los miembros (y miembras) del gremio. Yo tengo familiares en la sanidad pública y si los pacientes y familiares de los pacientes pudieran saber lo que se cuece ahí, habría atentados cada día.


----------



## Miss Andorra (13 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Quien perpetre eso es un hijo de puta. Quien se lo deje perpetrar, un pichón. Pero que eso le sirva de excusa, ni de coña.
> 
> Yo aceptaría, A LO MEJOR, algo menor, pero no esas mierdas que estás contando.



Pues son cosas de las mas normales en las carreras "serias", y cuanta mas antigua es una "tradicion" peor. Con el chantaje de no tener vida social y del estigma de pasar por un aguafiestas y un aburrido, el estudiante cede y acaba comiendo mierda (literalmente).


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (13 Jul 2022)

Mi mente es incapaz de concebir tales aberraciones. Debería estar fusilado.


----------



## Reventao (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Tu amiga trabaja limpiando quirofanos… anda y vete a la mierda. Pero como flipais!!!


----------



## Reventao (13 Jul 2022)

Panzerfaust dijo:


> La mejor sanidad del mundo, vamos a aplaudir!



Te cres las gilipolleces de este retrasado?


----------



## Reventao (13 Jul 2022)

dcisneros dijo:


> Trabajé en una empresa de dispositivos médicos y el director medico cada vez que entraba al quirófano volvía con fotos de los pacientes. Y cuando nos las mostraba no comentaba lo bien o mal que iban nuestros productos sino lo grande que tenia el miembro o las tetas los pacientes sedados. Así que poco me sorprende esta noticia. Estoy seguro que ese impresentable había hecho lo mismo que este tipo de la noticia.



Muy creible todo!!! Supongo el paciente firmo para que lo fotografiaran” pa una empresa “ anda iros a cagar, no teneis ni puta idea


----------



## Reventao (13 Jul 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> Yo tengo una amiga que le operaron la nariz y al salir del quirófano dijo que le dolían las tetas
> 
> Lo mismo se las estrujó algún cirujano desaprensivo (o entre varios)



Claro, claro de toda la gente que curra ahí, que a lo mejor no se conocen todos, lo permiten y son complices de delitos. Es que alucino con vuestras pesadillas


----------



## Reventao (13 Jul 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Estas cosas se acabarían si tuvieras derecho a grabar toda intervención en la que estuvieras sedado.



Solo se graban si tu autorizas a hacerlo… lo demás pajas mentales. Lógicamente la grabación es si tiene algún interés didáctico o para mostrar algo excepcional en congresos… si el paciente no firma no hay grabación


----------



## Busher (13 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Quien perpetre eso es un hijo de puta. Quien se lo deje perpetrar, un pichón. Pero que eso le sirva de excusa, ni de coña.
> 
> Yo aceptaría, A LO MEJOR, algo menor, pero no esas mierdas que estás contando.



En mis tiempos de milicia siendo cabo y cabo 1°, sobre todo mientras era cabo (porque como cabo 1° tuve poco contacto con cosas de soldados de la mili ya destinados), fui inflexiblemente intolerante con cualquier cosa relacionada con la "veterania" entre soldados de reemplazo. Al menor indicio de que alguien estaba tratando de "distinguirse" de otros por llevar el 3 o 6 meses mas en el cuartel... palo, pero palo palo palo. Como yo les decia: "si tu te consideras superior a el por llevar 3 o 6 meses mas en el cuartel, imaginate lo que soy yo con respecto a ti, que no solo soy cabo y tu soldado, sino que llevo aqui X años mas que tu".
Si con eso no lo entendian pasaba al "Plan B" que incluia cosas que no les gustaban mientras los novatos miraban en descanso a discreccion y con permiso para hablar, reirse, comentar la jugada y hasta fumar si querian.
No... no era el cabo mas popular entre los soldados, pero delante de mi no habia una gorra bajada ni subida ni una borla en un cordon de bota ni distincion alguna entre soldados mas alla de las que yo concediese atendiendo a sus comportamientos y actitudes, que no a su "antigüedad".

En un cuartel cercano a aquel en el que yo ejerci de cabo habia habido un muerto en una novatada pocos años antes y yo no estaba dispuesto a permitir ni una minima pizca de trato degradante entre iguales, porque empezaban con pijadas y si se permitian, pasaban a cosas mayores y al final la cosa podia acabar con un muchacho ahogado metido dentro de una taquilla en el fondo de una piscina mientras quienes debian mantener el orden pasan de todo bajo la premisa de que "son cosas de soldados".
A esos les mandaba yo a explicarle a los padres del fallecido lo que habia pasado y por que se habia permitido sin hacer nada, pero a solas en un lugar cerrado, sin camaras y teniendo los padres acceso a bates de baseball, a ver como funciona ahi la "veterania".


----------



## AEM (13 Jul 2022)

Le limpiará la lefa después de la operación?


----------



## el futuro (13 Jul 2022)

Satanarios sataneando.


----------



## cexarto (13 Jul 2022)

La versión para los hombres


----------



## XRL (13 Jul 2022)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Así es. Los hospitales son auténticos putiferios de vicio y sexo.
> La rutina hace que el valor de la vida humana, objeto principal de su trabajo, se convierte en una suerte de procedimientos equiparables al que ensambla piezas en una cadena de montaje, sin sentimiento ni empatia por el que tienen delante. Eso se ha puesto de manifiesto con el Covid, cuando hemos visto todos como la verdadera pandemia era iatrogenia. El grueso de las muertes eran provocadas por los propios sanitarios y protocolos que a sabiendas eran erróneos y asesinos.
> Les importa jna mierda, a muchos de ellos, las vidas que dicen proteger o sanar.



se meten a eso por el dinero-estatus no por nada mas

y si está lleno de mujeres es por algo

yo fui militar y ahí las de tropa que están medio follables se juntan y embarazan de los oficiales que cobran 2000€

a los compañeros los tratan como si fueran mujeres,es mas prefieren estar con otras mujeres a estar con hombres,incluso con bolleras

a no ser que los hombres sean chads-malotes-babosos

recuerdo un colombiano baboso con una española pufff para correrlo a hostias y este media como 1,90

si van tan subidas es por culpa de todos los babosos arrastraos que hay que mientras tu las tratas como 1 mas otros las tratan como si fueran el ombligo del mundo

y son tias del montón,follables e ya

yo me he follado tias buenas y alguna se enfadaba porque solo quería follarlas,ni pareja ni cosas de esas

las que están buenas se enfadan y ya porque tienen cola para elegir,las del montón lo entienden follan y fuera y las menos agraciadas les jode que no quieras estar con ellas y te dan trato de sumisa para que no las dejes

lo mismo que sucede con los hombres

esto si no tienes valor económico es así,si tienes valor económico ira todo mas a saco con denuncias y esas cosas para quedarse con tu piso-pensión


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Pues son cosas de las mas normales en las carreras "serias", y cuanta mas antigua es una "tradicion" peor. Con el chantaje de no tener vida social y del estigma de pasar por un aguafiestas y un aburrido, el estudiante cede y acaba comiendo mierda (literalmente).



De normal nada.


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



en este foro sale gratis difamar sin ningún tipo de evidencia que sustente esas afirmaciones, así que se hace sin tapujos y sin miedo a las consecuencias. encima los zankitos alimentan a la bestia. en fin, te pondré en el ignore que es lo único que se puede hacer con un subser despreciable como tú.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Lo del oxígeno es lo único ilegal y reseñable en esa historia. No me ha quedado claro si es ver cuánto aguanta el paciente o el médico acojonado.

Yo creo que me dejaría de hablar con esa persona si me cuenta algo así.


----------



## petro6 (13 Jul 2022)

Hay que aplaudir a las 8, no os olvidéis.


----------



## ueee3 (13 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues dile a tú "amigo", o mejor dicho, dite a tí mismo...que eso que cuenta, son las mismas cuñadeces, calumnias y rumores que se vienen leyendo en este foro hace años... vamos, que no estás contando nada nuevo, más bien estás usando del "principio de renovación" famoso ese de Goebels, aprovechando una mala notícia proveniente del sector sanitario (de Sudamérica), para arremeter contra oa seguridad social que odias y desprecias, o para ganarte unos zanks a base de demagogia ruin y burda.
> 
> 
> Qué manía con el "me a dicho un amigo", "me cuenta un conocido".... Por cierto, si te rompes una pierna, no vayas al Hospital, no vaya a ser que te violen o hagan apuestas contigo, después de drogarte, cúrate tú solo en tú casa o llama al curandero de la tribu, o te vas al Hospital privado, y a PAGAR!



Yo lo de más apuestas jugando con la vida del paciente es la primera vez que lo oigo.

Y debe de ser mentira y es un hijo de puta que se lo ha inventado. Espero.


----------



## tracrium (13 Jul 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Lo del oxígeno es lo único ilegal y reseñable en esa historia. No me ha quedado claro si es ver cuánto aguanta el paciente o el médico acojonado.
> 
> Yo creo que me dejaría de hablar con esa persona si me cuenta algo así.



Suena a troleo de adjunto a residente o a enfermero novatillo.

Probablemente se infartaría antes el residente que el paciente.


----------



## Black Jack (13 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> Violar.
> 
> Cuando nos enterarémos que el violador no lo hace por placer, lo hace por no respetar el cuerpo de otro. Por la pulsión de poder hacer lo que desee con quien desee. Por eso para muchos cuando la tia esta grogi y si estan cachondos les da igual que ella ni sienta ni padezca.



Valiente chorrada, pues claro que lo hace por placer, si no no violaría, pegaría palizas. Anda que menudos pájaros tienes en la cabeza...


----------



## Lady_A (13 Jul 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Valiente chorrada, pues claro que lo hace por placer, si no no violaría, pegaría palizas. Anda que menudos pájaros tienes en la cabeza...



No, lo que los mueve no es el placer físico, es el poder. Es decir, es algo psicologico, a lo que por la naturaleza de los actos se le suma placer físico pero la motivación única no es el placer físico.

Es el poder de saltarse cualquier tipo de norma.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (13 Jul 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hipergamia, verás médicos salir con enfermeras, pero no verás médicas salir con enfermeros



prostitución: algo natural en las mujeres


----------



## amanciortera (13 Jul 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hipergamia, verás médicos salir con enfermeras, pero no verás médicas salir con enfermeros



Eso es un mito de hace años, yo conozco una neuróloga con un comercial y una neurocirujana con un pitufo municipal , además varias médicas de familia con personal de oficio, varias anestesistas con enfermeros, y una digestiva con un celador, como ves varios casos, hace años eran élite pero hoy maneja más panoja un buen fontanero que muchos médicos , sobre todo si no son quirúrgicos y hacen peonadas.


----------



## Black Jack (13 Jul 2022)

Lady_A dijo:


> No, lo que los mueve no es el placer físico, es el poder. Es decir, es algo psicologico, a lo que por la naturaleza de los actos se le suma placer físico pero la motivación única no es el placer físico.
> 
> Es el poder de saltarse cualquier tipo de norma.



Y sigues con las chorradas... que no, que si solo fuera eso no meterían la pichilla. Deberías de dejar de leer tonterías.


----------



## Elsexy (13 Jul 2022)

Pues para mi eso sería como hacerlo como un cadáver.
Por otro lado, lo de los folletos y noviazgos entre sanitarios si que me le creo, especialmente entre los más jóvenes, estar todos los días unos con otros el roce hace el cariño. Esto lo sé de primera mano, estuve algun tiempo con una dermatologa


----------



## Segismunda (13 Jul 2022)

El sector sanitario está lleno de loquitos, háganme caso, el que no se saca la pinga y la restriega contra los organitos internos del paciente durante una operación, es cocainómano o vota Podemos, es gente que NI MODO, huyan.


----------



## Lachupipandi (13 Jul 2022)

Que fuerte! Puto degenerado


----------



## Cormac (13 Jul 2022)

cortatijeras dijo:


> Hipergamia, verás médicos salir con enfermeras, pero no verás médicas salir con enfermeros



Según la teoría de Vlad_empalador que conoce el gremio, una vez que una mujer gana bien se lía con quien realmente le gusta, ya que sus necesidades económicas están cubiertas por su sueldo. 
La hipergamia se da mas en clases medias y bajas.


----------



## Avioncito (13 Jul 2022)

No hay un sanitario que pueda cortar el curllo con un escarpelo a ese hijoputa?, Solo valen para grabarlo?.

Si hay dos, uno que grabe y el otro que le arranque la cabeza (sin hrabar claro, que digan luego, que se ha caido por las escaleras   )


----------



## Rextor88 (13 Jul 2022)

Estás pariendo y acabas anestesiada con la polla de un médico en la boca y requesón


----------



## Falcatón (13 Jul 2022)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> en este foro sale gratis difamar sin ningún tipo de evidencia que sustente esas afirmaciones, así que se hace sin tapujos y sin miedo a las consecuencias. encima los zankitos alimentan a la bestia. en fin, te pondré en el ignore que es lo único que se puede hacer con un subser despreciable como tú.



Yo he dicho lo que una enfermera me confesó y no he mentido, algunas de ellas se dedicaban a ver penes de pacientes sin necesidad alguna de examinarles, limpiarles, etc. ¿Miento? No ¿Son todas las enfermeras así? Seguro que no pero es frecuente por lo que me dijo.


----------



## baneaito (13 Jul 2022)

que paren el mundo que yo me bajo


----------



## Decimus (13 Jul 2022)

Le estaba dando proteínas.


----------



## Demodé (13 Jul 2022)

En gran parte es por tener que romper la presunción de inocencia, con pruebas, cosa que en España sólo lleva desde la Constitución de 1978.
Antes era presunción de culpabilidad del acusado, él hubiera tenido que demostrarlo si fuera inocente.


----------



## Talosgüevos (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Las estudiantAs y las que están en prácticas se follan a cualquiera de médico Iara arriba, de enfermería y camilleros no quieren saber nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Anonimo23 (13 Jul 2022)

jesus88 dijo:


> por eso no entiendo como hay tantos estudiantes que quieren trabajar en este sector , sobre todo enfermeria ; todo el dia rodeado de enfermos, moribundos y familiares de estos.



piorque nada mas acabas la carrera tienes trabajo de lo tuyo


----------



## François (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Menudos invents colega. Y que la peña te dé thankitos


----------



## Rediooss (13 Jul 2022)

Vi hace unos años un vídeo sobre un oncólogo que trabajaba en un hospital público de una de las Islas Canarias ( no recuerdo exactamente en cual ), que denunciaba algo muy impactante, por lo menos lo fue para mí, quizás este vídeo fue el que me abrió los ojos de como funciona nuestro sistema sanitario iatrogénico...¡ la mejor Sanidad del Mundo !

Este oncólogo en las funciones de su trabajo observó que aplicando menos quimioterapia de la que indicaban los protocolos obtenía mayor supervivencia en los pacientes que trataba que los demás colegas oncólogos de su hospital.

Esto se lo comentó a sus compañeros, ni puto caso le hicieron, se lo indicó a la dirección del hospital, ni puto caso.

Hasta que un día recibe una llamada de un cargo sanitario de las Islas, que viaje a la capital Canaria que quiere hablar con él personalmente del tema, que le habían llegado a sus oídos sus " magníficos " resultados con sus pacientes y quería que se lo explicara.

Este oncólogo viajó todo convencido de que sus resultados que superaban con creces a los de sus colegas, sería un aval que haría que los protocolos se cambiaran.

Nada más lejos de la realidad, el cargo político le regañó. le dijo que se tenía que atener a los protocolos y administrar las dosis de quimio estipuladas, porque si se le moría un paciente y un familiar le denunciaba por no aplicar los protocolos estaría totalmente descubierto.
Fue tal la decepción que se llevó este hombre al comprobar que la salud de los pacientes era lo que menos les interesaba, que se tenían que ceñir a unos protocolos que provocaban más muertes que de las vidas que salvaban, que decidió abandonar su placita de funcionario y dedicarse a la medicina alternativa por su cuenta.

El vídeo, el testimonio de este hombre es impresionante, seguramente que estará ya más que censurado, no se ni el nombre ni la Isla donde ejercía, pero si alguien lo recuerda y puede subir el vídeo, sería muy ilustrativo.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Jul 2022)

Espeluznao dijo:


> Directamente en temas de traumatología, si me duele algo, pero no es un dolor tremendo y continuo... le doy un año de margen a ver si "se pasa solo", y normalmente se pasa.. porque como des con un desalmado, el "doctor" te puede hacer un estropicio de cuidado...
> 
> Como anécdota, uno de mi pandilla, el que era el más borrachuzo, acabó de... oncólogo.. no podría haber elegido una especialidad menos delicada. NO me pondría en sus manos ni por 100 millones de dólares. Y ahí lo tienes, en la pública y en la privada "tratando" pacientes.. espeluznante.



Es que en temas médicos hay que hacer como los padres aquellos del aceite de Lorenzo, que te expliquen minuciosamente las cosas, estudiar uno mismo, pedir cuántas opiniones profesionales haga falta, hacer un muestreo de testimonios de gente con tu mismo problema tratados y sin tratar, pedir valoraciones de los profesionales con los que consultas, seguir el principio de mínima intervención (primero no dañar), buscar primero posibles tratamientos no intervencionistas, incluyendo la posibilidad de terapeutas alternativos, etc.

Es un puto campo de minas.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Jul 2022)

Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕ dijo:


> en este foro sale gratis difamar sin ningún tipo de evidencia que sustente esas afirmaciones, así que se hace sin tapujos y sin miedo a las consecuencias. encima los zankitos alimentan a la bestia. en fin, te pondré en el ignore que es lo único que se puede hacer con un subser despreciable como tú.



Ya salieron los del gremio.

Yo tengo una cuñada médico, que trabajo durante años en urgencias, y ahí mandan a novatos sin supervisión matar a gente por negligencia y después les dicen a los familiares que murió por el accidente de turno, mi cuñada salvó la vida de más de uno al corregir la burrada que estaba haciendo el novato se turno.

Para las intubaciones, que es un procedimiento peligroso con el que matan a muchas personas porque le rompen la tráquea, la llamaban a ella por su experiencia.

En el área de ginecología mandaban a novatos a qué hicieran prácticas con los forceps (hablo de México, no sé si se siguen usando en España), en partos reales, en la sanidad pública, y sabian que seguro un porcentaje de esos bebés los iban a matar o a joder el cerebro seguro y aún así ese es el protocolo de enseñanza de la técnica.

Y más cositas.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Según la teoría de Vlad_empalador que conoce el gremio, una vez que una mujer gana bien se lía con quien realmente le gusta, ya que sus necesidades económicas están cubiertas por su sueldo.
> La hipergamia se da mas en clases medias y bajas.



Por eso hay tantas solteronas ejecutivas de alto nivel, había un documental por ahí sobre el tema.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (13 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Ya salieron los del gremio.
> 
> Yo tengo una cuñada médico, que trabajo durante años en urgencias, y ahí mandan a novatos sin supervisión matar a gente por negligencia y después les dicen a los familiares que murió por el accidente de turno, mi cuñada salvó la vida de más de uno al corregir la burrada que estaba haciendo el novato se turno.
> 
> ...




Aqui he visto yo como le daban la vuelta a pacientes en la uci y se los cargaban por no tener ni puta idea, por lo visto antes de darles la vuelta hay que absorver los pulmones o se encharcan, algo de esto escuche precisamente a la familia de uno que acaban de cargarse.

La cosa es que como son gente que estan en las ultimas luego ni dios denuncia, pero joder es que no les dan posibilidad de vivir con estas historias.


----------



## arsenchik (13 Jul 2022)

FAKE¿


----------



## Culozilla (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Tu amiga ha decidido reírse de ti. Privar de la cantidad correcta de oxígeno a alguien puede generar daños irreversibles al cerebro, cuando no la muerte cerebral.

Que son muy de poner cuernos y que folla mucho entre ellos sí me lo creo. El resto, no.



Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues dile a tú "amigo", o mejor dicho, dite a tí mismo...que eso que cuenta, son las mismas cuñadeces, calumnias y rumores que se vienen leyendo en este foro hace años... vamos, que no estás contando nada nuevo, más bien estás usando del "principio de renovación" famoso ese de Goebels, aprovechando una mala notícia proveniente del sector sanitario (de Sudamérica), para arremeter contra oa seguridad social que odias y desprecias, o para ganarte unos zanks a base de demagogia ruin y burda.
> 
> 
> Qué manía con el "me a dicho un amigo", "me cuenta un conocido".... Por cierto, si te rompes una pierna, no vayas al Hospital, no vaya a ser que te violen o hagan apuestas contigo, después de drogarte, cúrate tú solo en tú casa o llama al curandero de la tribu, o te vas al Hospital privado, y a PAGAR!



Eso o que es muy TONTO para creerse esas bolas.


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Jul 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Lo que hace la gente por ahorrarse 50 euros




tio moñas, cuando me vas a responder el privado, coño.


----------



## skan (13 Jul 2022)

Brasil siempre ha sido un estercolero.


----------



## tracrium (13 Jul 2022)

Notrabajo34 dijo:


> Aqui he visto yo como le daban la vuelta a pacientes en la uci y se los cargaban por no tener ni puta idea, por lo visto antes de darles la vuelta hay que absorver los pulmones o se encharcan, algo de esto escuche precisamente a la familia de uno que acaban de cargarse.
> 
> La cosa es que como son gente que estan en las ultimas luego ni dios denuncia, pero joder es que no les dan posibilidad de vivir con estas historias.



Cuando se prona a alguien en la UCI es porque está muy mal. Es una medida a la desesperada para mejorar la oxigenación. No es una técnica que haga milagros.

Antes de darles la vuelta se aspiran las secreciones. No hace falta que sea inmediatamente antes. Es simplemente para que no se hagan tapones de moco en los bronquios y se provoquen atelectasias.


----------



## QuiqueCamoiras (13 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> tio moñas, cuando me vas a responder el privado, coño.



Cuando tengas cojones de quedar conmigo , que sois muy cagones los del foro , ni coali , ni el adri ni el perro han tenido cojones de quedar conmigo


----------



## tracrium (13 Jul 2022)

Rediooss dijo:


> Nada más lejos de la realidad, el cargo político le regañó. le dijo que se tenía que atener a los protocolos y administrar las dosis de quimio estipuladas, porque si se le moría un paciente y un familiar le denunciaba por no aplicar los protocolos estaría totalmente descubierto.
> Fue tal la decepción que se llevó este hombre al comprobar que la salud de los pacientes era lo que menos les interesaba, que se tenían que ceñir a unos protocolos que provocaban más muertes que de las vidas que salvaban, que decidió abandonar su placita de funcionario y dedicarse a la medicina alternativa por su cuenta.



Es que es así. Si los familiares denuncian el juez les da la razón sí o sí.

En esos casos, lo que hay que hacer es plantear un ensayo clínico aleatorio con consentimiento informado mediante.

Las farmas encantadas de que los pacientes se cronifiquen.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Y luego les damos jamones por hacer bien su trabajo...


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Jul 2022)

QuiqueCamoiras dijo:


> Cuando tengas cojones de quedar conmigo , que sois muy cagones los del foro , ni coali , ni el adri ni el perro han tenido cojones de quedar conmigo



No estoy en mi ex ciudad, sino iriamos donde sabes o podemos quedar en uno de origuela a cenar en cuanto me den el coche q no dan con el fallo de hace semanas.

No jodas coño y respondeme al privado que es serio el tema y tu sabes que mas cojones que yo en la vida no ha tenido nadie, pero eso que te conte me ha superado


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Pues dile a tú "amigo", o mejor dicho, dite a tí mismo...que eso que cuenta, son las mismas cuñadeces, calumnias y rumores que se vienen leyendo en este foro hace años... vamos, que no estás contando nada nuevo, más bien estás usando del "principio de renovación" famoso ese de Goebels, aprovechando una mala notícia proveniente del sector sanitario (de Sudamérica), para arremeter contra oa seguridad social que odias y desprecias, o para ganarte unos zanks a base de demagogia ruin y burda.
> 
> 
> Qué manía con el "me a dicho un amigo", "me cuenta un conocido".... Por cierto, si te rompes una pierna, no vayas al Hospital, no vaya a ser que te violen o hagan apuestas contigo, después de drogarte, cúrate tú solo en tú casa o llama al curandero de la tribu, o te vas al Hospital privado, y a PAGAR!




Todo el mundo sabe que las enfermeras son más putas que las gallinas, no necesitamos a ningún amigo para saber que en los hospitales hay orgias, excepto cuando el COVID, que hubo campeonatos mundiales de Tik Tok


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

hijodepantera dijo:


> Con los tiktoks fue suficiente para ver el nivel de psicopatía de esta peña.
> Yo solo me acercaría en caso de ya vida o muerte por lo que ya me daría igual sus perrerias.
> Pero ir al médico por colesterol o por alguna gilipollez es de putos suicidas.




Es algo que se comenta mucho en reuniones, comidas, cenas. Con el Tik Tok del Covid un % enorme de la población bajó del pedestal a los médicos y enfermeras. Ahora son chonis apestadas socialmente.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Mis amigos médicos son muy inteligentes, muchísimo, y al principio todos tenian muy buenas intenciones.
> 
> El tema es que el sistema está hecho para que, o eres un psicopata, o no aguantas, no hay más.
> 
> ...



El caso es que yo no los encuentro especialmente inteligentes. Son empollones, empollones nivel dios...con lo suyo. Y muy motivados hacia el éxito económico. Las cosas como son.

Lo de que sea un orgullo familiar lo comprendo, igual que pasaba antiguamente con los hijos que se hacían curas.

Tener un médico en casa significa el chollo de los chollos. Y cuanto más mercenarios se vuelven en el colectivo, más chollo todavía.

Todos los mitos se caen.
Parecían el último bastión moral y no se han librado.


----------



## Tochoboom (13 Jul 2022)

yixikh dijo:


> Confirmo todo lo que cuentas salvo lo del oxígeno y las apuestas.
> 
> Menudo puterío endogámico y corporativismo hay en la sanidad pública. Follan y duermen hasta en los quirófanos.
> 
> ...



Lo del oxígeno... cuidado, cuidado que no es la primera vez que oigo algo de esto...


----------



## Escombridos (13 Jul 2022)

Hijo de puta.

Que se la corten y se la echen a los perros, bueno, que lo echen a el entero.


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

Paisaje dijo:


> se fusila poco ya




No se puede fusilar casi nada en España, el fusilamiento es para reos con honor. Para chusma, que es lo mayoritario en España, ña pena de muerte es y debe ser por ahorcamiento. Hay que importar millones de grúas


----------



## astur_burbuja (13 Jul 2022)

Hanselcat dijo:


> Así es. Los hospitales son auténticos putiferios de vicio y sexo.
> La rutina hace que el valor de la vida humana, objeto principal de su trabajo, se convierte en una suerte de procedimientos equiparables al que ensambla piezas en una cadena de montaje, sin sentimiento ni empatia por el que tienen delante. Eso se ha puesto de manifiesto con el Covid, cuando hemos visto todos como la verdadera pandemia era iatrogenia. El grueso de las muertes eran provocadas por los propios sanitarios y protocolos que a sabiendas eran erróneos y asesinos.
> Les importa jna mierda, a muchos de ellos, las vidas que dicen proteger o sanar.



En eso no difieren del español medio. Esto que comentas, que es verdad, equipara a los médicos con los de atención al cliente de las empresas de telecomunicaciones. Normal que cualquier choni en este pais quiera y exija ganar 4000 al mes.


----------



## Hanselcat (13 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> En eso no difieren del español medio. Esto que comentas, que es verdad, equipara a los médicos con los de atención al cliente de las empresas de telecomunicaciones. Normal que cualquier choni en este pais quiera y exija ganar 4000 al mes.



No conozco el mudo choni de las teleoperadoras, pero si conozco a muchas enfermeras y a médicos y reconozco que es un colectivo con muchas particularidades.


----------



## Espeluznao (13 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Es que en temas médicos hay que hacer como los padres aquellos del aceite de Lorenzo, que te expliquen minuciosamente las cosas, estudiar uno mismo, pedir cuántas opiniones profesionales haga falta, hacer un muestreo de testimonios de gente con tu mismo problema tratados y sin tratar, pedir valoraciones de los profesionales con los que consultas, seguir el principio de mínima intervención (primero no dañar), buscar primero posibles tratamientos no intervencionistas, incluyendo la posibilidad de terapeutas alternativos, etc.
> 
> Es un puto campo de minas.



Barcelona está llena de clínicas y tiene fama en temas médicos. Viene gente de todo el mundo a operarse.. recientemente ha muerto aquí en Barcelona el presidente de Angola.. que vino de médicos.. hace 5 días la palmó.

Bien.. recomiendo tener especial cuidado con los médicos en Barcelona. Tienen muchísima promoción en redes sociales, hacen videos de sus supuestas labores "humanitarias", de algún paciente al que trataron "gratis" y de todo.. Hay una otorrinolaringóloga que hizo hasta un "documental" con los hermanos Roca, los de los restaurantes, ahí una cosa muy sentimentaloide y "fina".


Consejo: *huid de los médicos que hacen esas promociones en redes, porque suelen ser nefastos.



Y como caso de negligencia médica muy famoso en Barcelona éste:









La WEB de Isabel Ferragut denunciada por el propietario de la Fundación IMOR de Barcelona


Después de casi tres años de que la página Web viaje por todo el mundo, el doctor Guix se despierta y me pone una denuncia por injurias ca...




radiacionesmortales.blogspot.com













ARTURO - UNA MUERTE EN MANOS DE LOS MEDICOS BENJAMIN GUIX MELCIOR Y ENRIQUE RUBIO GARCIA de NO ESPECIFICADO | Casa del Libro


El libro ARTURO - UNA MUERTE EN MANOS DE LOS MEDICOS BENJAMIN GUIX MELCIOR Y ENRIQUE RUBIO GARCIA de NO ESPECIFICADO en Casa del Libro: ¡los mejores precios!




www.casadellibro.com







http://barcelona.indymedia.org/newswire/display/163312/


*
Ahí los médicos pincharon en hueso porque ese chaval que falleció venía de una familia de pasta, y la madre empezó a demandar gente y dijo que iba hasta el final. Le ofrecieron dinero y creo que no lo quiso. Los quería en la cárcel. Lamentablemente no consiguió meterlos entre rejas y esos médicos siguen "ejerciendo" (qué palabra tan apropiada!) hoy día... imaginaos caer en las manos del "doctorcito" sin conocer su pasado siniestro...


----------



## CesareLombroso (13 Jul 2022)

astur_burbuja dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que las enfermeras son más putas que las gallinas, no necesitamos a ningún amigo para saber que en los hospitales hay orgias, excepto cuando el COVID, que hubo campeonatos mundiales de Tik Tok




Tenia un camello yo conocido que me decia que sus clientes vip eran medicos los dias de guardia de 24h que le pillaban bolsones enormes de una tacada.

Y mi madre medico jubilada entro varias veces de urgencias y me dijo " hijo aqui se droga todo el mundo, parece la ruta del bakalao" que verguenza de profesiona han hecho.


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Jul 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Tenia un camello yo conocido que me decia que sus clientes vip eran medicos los dias de guardia de 24h que le pillaban bolsones enormes de una tacada.
> 
> Y mi madre medico jubilada entro varias veces de urgencias y me dijo " hijo aqui se droga todo el mundo, parece la ruta del bakalao" que verguenza de profesiona han hecho.



Es que salvó cuatro médicos que de verdad curaban, quizás hipocrates, Galeno y alguno más, los médicos nunca han tenido buena fam, al menos en occidente, de ahí lo de matasanos.

En china incluso se llegó a instituir la figura del médico familiar que dejaba de cobrar mientras alguno de la familia estuviera enfermo, con lo que le iba el condumio en la salud de sus pacientes, no en la enfermedad, cómo ahora.


----------



## pamplinero (13 Jul 2022)

Pues de la misma manera que a un piloto de aviacion (incluso conductores de autobus), se le hacen pruebas de drogas cada X tiempo y tienen que pasar evaluaciones periodicas para seguir ejerciendo (ya que de ellos depende la vida de muchas personas cuando vuelan) lo mismo tendrian que hacer con los cirujanos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



De todas las cuñadeces que has puesto solo es cierto lo de los directores médicos y no del todo. Evidentemente los candidatos salen de una lista de afines al Movimiento (y más en Cataluña) pero puede ser que haya alguno cabal y capaz en la lista. Normalmente son "especialistas en gestión" y los van moviendo de un cargo y centro a otro según circunstancias y facción del Movimiento (ERC o Convergencia) que tenga la Conselleria en ese momento. Personas independientes de verdad, con principios y dispuestas a luchar por los pacientes y/o compañeros raramente llegan a jefe de servicio, y si llegan Durán poco.


----------



## il banditto (13 Jul 2022)

le mete la chorra en la boca a la anestesiada, la cosa es, tiene el cuerpo un movimiento reflejo, recuerdo de la infancia, que le haga creer que tiene tremendo chupete en la boca y se ponga a mamar o solo les follaba la boca?


----------



## kicorv (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



A nivel de abogados y políticos, dice el subnormal. Qué cojones tienen que ver ahí los abogados, caga-pleitos?

Dicho esto, eso que has descrito es tu amiga por completo. Por muy gordos que me caigan los sanitarios, cree el ladrón… aparte que está más flipada que Chanquete en el Titanic. Le faltó decirte que se comían al 80% de los pacientes y luego su propio coche.


----------



## trampantojo (13 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Haciendo leña del árbol caído...un perfil de menos de un mes ...tócate la polla!!!


----------



## Roedr (14 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Lo que hay que hacer es poner cámaras 24h donde hay médicos. Algunos son muy buena gente que tratan de ayudar, pero muchos no son de fiar.


----------



## Felson (14 Jul 2022)

Lo que ha hecho es un error muy grave, imperdonable. Una acción de la más rastreras que puede hacer un profesional sanitario: aplicar el protocolo Covid en una sala de partos. Según la deontología, tenía que haber esperado a la sexta ola. Por lo demás, es lo mismo que nos han estado haciendo, sin anestesia.


----------



## Roedr (14 Jul 2022)

El problema de fondo es que los médicos están demasiado endiosados para lo poco que ofrecen. Hasta el inicio del S XX daba igual recibir tratamiento médico que no en la esperanza de vida. Luego ha sido el avance de la ciencia lo que ha permitido las mejoras sanitarias.


----------



## Colonoscopio (14 Jul 2022)

Creo que en la prisión brasileña (No son los hoteles de aquí) a donde lo han llevado ya le han hecho un buen recibimiento. Pobrecito, no sabe lo que le espera.


----------



## thanos2 (14 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Tengo bastantes amigos médicos, y una cirujana me contó algo brutal.
> 
> Me dijo que era muy común hacerle cosas a los que se iban a operar, que la más popular era, reducirle el oxigeno para ver hasta cuanto aguantaba, y que apostaban dinero para hacerlo más emocionante.
> 
> ...



Lo que me preocupa de todo lo que has contado es que se a ciencia cierta que de las tres situaciones que relatas, las dos últimas son la verdad más común y conocida desde antes de acabar las carreras vinculadas al sector.

Por eso me preocupa que, si sé que las dos primeras son ciertas, sea cierta la tercera.


----------



## biba ecuador (14 Jul 2022)

Si el infierno existe en este planeta, debe estar en una cárcel brasileña


----------



## Cens0r (14 Jul 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Las estudiantAs y las que están en prácticas se follan a cualquiera de médico Iara arriba, de enfermería y camilleros no quieren saber nada.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



Un amigo que hizo su residencia en un hospital de Barcelona me contaba cada cosa... El tío era bastante guapo y estaba en forma así que las compis del trabajo chorreaban por él. Las enfermeras le pedían, literalmente, que les diera por el culo. Ahora bien: el tío estaba casado y tenía una hija. Un cabronazo. Y dejé de ser su amigo por una auténtica putada que me hizo sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ambos éramos mutuamente los primeros amigos que tuvimos; coleguis desde los 3 años de edad.


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (14 Jul 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1121460


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (14 Jul 2022)

Alatristeando dijo:


> La de litros de semen que va a tragar/cagar la nueva putita en la cárcel... ahí, que se le vea bien la cara


----------



## ashe (14 Jul 2022)

Luego critican el régimen anterior... y estas cosas ya adelanto que son la mierda que importa la angloesfera encabezada hoy día por USA

A ver como podrán salvarse de eso... lo digo porque el sector está muy protegido, en estos casos de manera injustificada


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (14 Jul 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Es que en temas médicos hay que hacer como los padres aquellos del aceite de Lorenzo, que te expliquen minuciosamente las cosas, estudiar uno mismo, pedir cuántas opiniones profesionales haga falta, hacer un muestreo de testimonios de gente con tu mismo problema tratados y sin tratar, pedir valoraciones de los profesionales con los que consultas, seguir el principio de mínima intervención (primero no dañar), buscar primero posibles tratamientos no intervencionistas, incluyendo la posibilidad de terapeutas alternativos, etc.
> 
> Es un puto campo de minas.


----------



## Persea (14 Jul 2022)

Alberto1989 dijo:


> Mis amigos médicos son muy inteligentes, muchísimo, y al principio todos tenian muy buenas intenciones.
> 
> El tema es que el sistema está hecho para que, o eres un psicopata, o no aguantas, no hay más.
> 
> ...



pero que facil es mentir...


----------



## thanos2 (14 Jul 2022)

Cens0r dijo:


> Un amigo que hizo su residencia en un hospital de Barcelona me contaba cada cosa... El tío era bastante guapo y estaba en forma así que las compis del trabajo chorreaban por él. Las enfermeras le pedían, literalmente, que les diera por el culo. Ahora bien: el tío estaba casado y tenía una hija. Un cabronazo. Y dejé de ser su amigo por una auténtica putada que me hizo sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ambos éramos mutuamente los primeros amigos que tuvimos; coleguis desde los 3 años de edad.



Esto es de lo más flojo que puedes oír de la vida de los médicos, médicas y enfermeros/as en los hospitales.

Y lo mejor de todo es la de pilladas que hacen los celadores e incluso los vídeos que acaban circulando. 

En ciudades pequeñas no es raro ver a una médica o médico con su familia cenando por ahí y que todo el mundo finja no saber lo que es la vida real de esa persona en el hospital y lo engañada que está ( o no) la familia.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Jul 2022)

Algunas fotitos de las salas donde comen o trabajan (universitarias u hospitales) los doctos medicos:


----------



## tracrium (14 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Algunas fotitos de las salas donde comen o trabajan (universitarias u hospitales) los doctos medicos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122681
> 
> ...



¿Dónde es eso? Porque las que yo conozco son insípidas salas llevadas por conocidas empresas de cátering que no son famosas precisamente por su calidad: Eulen, Clece, Albie...

Si es en universidades, me lo creo, especialmente si las caras pintadas son las de los profesores.

Si eres profesor y no hacen caricaturas tuyas en la universidad, es que no eres nadie importante.

Hasta en tiempos de Franco se hacían esas caricaturas. No en murales, pero se hacían. Y en la mili igual.


----------



## tracrium (14 Jul 2022)

thanos2 dijo:


> Esto es de lo más flojo que puedes oír de la vida de los médicos, médicas y enfermeros/as en los hospitales.
> 
> Y lo mejor de todo es la de pilladas que hacen los celadores e incluso los vídeos que acaban circulando.
> 
> En ciudades pequeñas no es raro ver a una médica o médico con su familia cenando por ahí y que todo el mundo finja no saber lo que es la vida real de esa persona en el hospital y lo engañada que está ( o no) la familia.



Pues como en cualquier empresa grande, ayuntamiento, universidad o diputación.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Algunas fotitos de las salas donde comen o trabajan (universitarias u hospitales) los doctos medicos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1122681
> 
> ...



estoy flipando ahora mismo, pero flipando muchísimo.... a la mente sólo me vienen motosierras


----------



## tracrium (14 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> estoy flipando ahora mismo, pero flipando muchísimo.... a la mente sólo me vienen motosierras



Son murales que hacen los estudiantes en las universidades con las caras de los profesores, y e intuyo que no en España.

Probablemente sean de la zona de los comedores de los alumnos, sala de los consejos de estudiantes, de la tuna, del sindicato de estudiantes, la revista universitaria o alguna mierda de esas.

Viendo lo de la Complutense, hasta me parecen de mejor gusto.

Esta es de 1922:






Lo mismo, pero evolucionado, en realidad degenerado.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> ¿Dónde es eso? Porque las que yo conozco son insípidas salas llevadas por conocidas empresas de cátering que no son famosas precisamente por su calidad: Eulen, Clece, Albie...
> 
> Si es en universidades, me lo creo, especialmente si las caras pintadas son las de los profesores.
> 
> ...



Las fotos son de hospitales importantes de Paris como el Bichat y otros hospitales universitarios. Las he sacado del forocoches frances, donde cuentan que no es extrano que en las fiestas estudiantiles se pongan a jugar al furbol con las cabezas de cadaveres donados a la ciencia, hagan orgias con drogas que solo sus colegas medicos pueden proporcionarles y otras lindeces. El cuerpo es desacralizado a saco.


----------



## tracrium (14 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Las fotos son de hospitales importantes de Paris como el Bichat y otros hospitales universitarios. Las he sacado del forocoches frances, donde cuentan que no es extrano que en las fiestas estudiantiles se pongan a jugar al furbol con las cabezas de cadaveres donados a la ciencia, hagan orgias con drogas que solo sus colegas medicos pueden proporcionarles y otras lindeces. El cuerpo es desacralizado a saco.



Hay mucho mito alrededor de todo eso. Que se haya podido hacer alguna vez por algunos sujetos, no tengo ninguna duda.

Lo de los cadáveres, como te pillen robando partes o faltando al respeto, te expulsan. Y créeme, entre lo mojigatos que son la mayoría y lo que cuesta entrar en la carrera, pocos se la juegan.

Lo de las drogas. ¿Qué drogas pueden proporcionarles sólo sus "colegas médicos" que no puedan conseguir en la calle?

¿Diacepam? ¿Tranquimazin? ¿Ketamina? No me hagas reír. 

Primero que la relación entre estudiantes y médicos es muy, muy distante. Raramente se llega a niveles de confianza como para tomarse una cerveza, como para montar orgías.

Segundo, que la mayoría de drogas potentes en los hospitales son de uso intravenoso y están muy controladas. Si te pillan, además de tirar tu carrera por el retrete, puedes ir a la cárcel.
Psicotropos hay poquísimos. Para eso, cualquier droga conseguida en la calle es mucho mejor.

Y no me imagino a gente (especialmente a mujeres) que ni siquiera se ha fumado un porro en su vida, capaz de chutarse algo en una vena.

¿Qué alguna vez haya podido ocurrir? No lo dudo. ¿Que sea la norma? Ni de coña.


----------



## fachacine (14 Jul 2022)

amanciortera dijo:


> Eso es un mito de hace años, yo conozco una neuróloga con un comercial y una neurocirujana con un pitufo municipal , además varias médicas de familia con personal de oficio, varias anestesistas con enfermeros, y una digestiva con un celador, como ves varios casos, hace años eran élite pero hoy maneja más panoja un buen fontanero que muchos médicos , sobre todo si no son quirúrgicos y hacen peonadas.



¿Mito? El tema es si conoces algún médico casado con una barrendera o una médica casada con un cajero de Mercadona. Que igual un caso entre 10.000 te encuentras, pero como regla general...


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Hay mucho mito alrededor de todo eso. Que se haya podido hacer alguna vez por algunos sujetos, no tengo ninguna duda.
> 
> Lo de los cadáveres, como te pillen robando partes o faltando al respeto, te expulsan. Y créeme, entre lo mojigatos que son la mayoría y lo que cuesta entrar en la carrera, pocos se la juegan.
> 
> ...



Como se nota que no conoces Francia, es cierto que todo eso sobre las universidades de medicina lo conozco de oidas por otros, pero he frecuentado los estudiantes de las escuelas elitistas institucionales y he visto cosas que ni pensarias que pudieran hacer ninos pijos hijos de papa de la burguesia nacional. De Espana, no puedo hablar. Pero los estudiantes son unos degenerados aqui y sobre las chicas, putas es Poco.


----------



## tracrium (14 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Como se nota que no conoces Francia, es cierto que todo eso sobre las universiades de medicina lo conozco de oidas por otros, pero he frecuentado los estudiantes de las escuelas elitistas institucionales y he visto cosas que ni pensarias que pudieran hacer ninos pijos hijos de papa de la burguesia nacional. De Espana, no puedo hablar. Pero los estudiantes son unos degenerados aqui y sobre las chicas, putas es Poco.



Los franceses siempre a la vanguardia de la degeneración.


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> Los franceses siempre a la vanguardia de la degeneración.



El marques de Sade nacio aqui.


----------



## tracrium (14 Jul 2022)

En España ahora mismo el 80-90% de estudiantes de medicina son niñas repipis y el resto maricones o empollones imberbes con granos en la cara.

El putiferio empieza tras aprobar el MIR para "recuperar la juventud perdida".

Aunque ahora, como la han convertido en una carrera de pinta y colorea, igual empiezan antes al no tener que estudiar tanto.


----------



## tracrium (14 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> ¿Mito? El tema es si conoces algún médico casado con una barrendera o una médica casada con un cajero de Mercadona. Que igual un caso entre 10.000 te encuentras, pero como regla general...



La gente sale con gente de sus círculos cercanos. Novedad.

Ahora son casi todo mujeres. No hay empresarios de multinacionales para todas.

Se juntan con gente de su entorno: grupo de amigos de toda la vida, del gimnasio pijo, etc.

La mayoría funxionarios: policías, bomberos, inspectores de hacienda, ingenieros...


----------



## fachacine (14 Jul 2022)

Habéis dicho varios que la medicina es la profesión con más psicópatas. Sinceramente no creo que sea así, vamos, no creo que haya ninguna profesión con más psicópatas que la política. Lo que es execrable es el corporativismo, pero tanto de los médicos como de los periodistas como de los funcionarios (y lo digo yo que soy funcionario) pero todo viene de un problema cultural y es que el chivato está mal visto. Osea tú ves a un delincuente de tu profesión cometer un delito pero no lo denuncias porque tienes miedo de que se te quede el estigma de "chivato" y todo porque en esta sociedad española de mierda tiene peor fama el chivato que el delincuente del que te quieres chivar.


----------



## Tonimn (14 Jul 2022)

Normal, en empleos inaguantables solo aguantan psicópatas y gente de mal vivir, drogadictos...


----------



## Miss Andorra (14 Jul 2022)

tracrium dijo:


> En España ahora mismo el 80-90% de estudiantes de medicina son niñas repipis y el resto maricones o empollones imberbes con granos en la cara.
> 
> El putiferio empieza tras aprobar el MIR para "recuperar la juventud perdida".
> 
> Aunque ahora, como la han convertido en una carrera de pinta y colorea, igual empiezan antes al no tener que estudiar tanto.



Un ambiente sano para formar a la gente que tendra tu vida entre sus manos :









La UB retira de la facultad de Matemáticas carteles que invitaban a una orgía


El centro ha quitado los anuncios porque se hacía una "apropiación indebida" de su logotipo




www.elperiodico.com













Comer excrementos, servir de cenicero, ser abofeteado... abusos disfrazados de novatadas


Una nueva ley trata de poner coto al maltrato que sigue vigente en colegios mayores y universidades




www.larazon.es













Por 'novatada' dan de baja a 5 residentes y suspenden a 17 en Edomex


El ISSEMyM señaló que las agresiones denunciadas por residentes habrían ocurrido el 8 y 9 de julio. Exhortó a profesores a evitar la repetición de conductas violentas.




www.animalpolitico.com













Un joven murciano relata el horror que tuvo que vivir en un colegio mayor de la Universidad de Granada


Denuncia haber sufrido 'bullying', especialmente en el primer año de novatadas




www.laverdad.es


----------



## Tonimn (14 Jul 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Habéis dicho varios que la medicina es la profesión con más psicópatas. Sinceramente no creo que sea así, vamos, no creo que haya ninguna profesión con más psicópatas que la política.



En hostelería he visto muchas cosas que la gente no se creía. Ahora se ve que se han extendido a las demás profesiones porque se lo creen todo (que es cierto).
Pero donde he visto más psicópatas del rollo Ted Bundy ha sido de encargados de cualquier cosa para la que se presentaran. Típicos guaperillas del barrio que gastaban más en presencia física que en nada que pasaban cualquier entrevista con la Charo de RRHH de turno y pasan de encargado de un sitio a encargado de otro sin tener ni idea de nada y engañando una vez tras otra a las de RRHH...


----------



## Tonimn (14 Jul 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> La UB retira de la facultad de Matemáticas carteles que invitaban a una orgía
> 
> 
> El centro ha quitado los anuncios porque se hacía una "apropiación indebida" de su logotipo
> ...



La facultad de matemáticas está llena de tíos, y queda junto a la de filología que casi todo son tías y hay mucha más gente en filologías que en matemáticas.


----------



## Señor-Presidente (14 Jul 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> ¿Puede desarrollar / explayarse, Sr. Presidente?



Ancho caben más rojos.


----------



## Dr.Muller (15 Jul 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Los médicos os quieren exterminar, sí. Y los bomberos pegaros fuego.
> 
> Rediós.



Dr. Muller envía a @HaCHa una solicitud de amistad


----------

